# NGD: Jackson SLS3 pearl white!! (Not Safe For Pants)



## sakeido (Sep 29, 2008)

First, there was a case.





Then, it opened on its own to reveal its beautiful precious cargo.
























Its brohim soon joined it, just as my good camera died. This one doesn't photograph dark objects for shit; I'll have to take family pics some other day.





Differences... the neck feels even thinner on the new one. Painted, sure, but jesus it plays fast. Incredibly so. The action is really low and even with these puny stock strings, they don't buzz at any point, although that might change over the next couple days as it gets used to the climate. The body is almost identical to the older SLSMG. The curves on the tapers are more pronounced on the back, but that is probably just because it is pearl white. The only difference I've been able to spot so far is the upper horn & its corresponding edge comes to a much more narrow point - it is closer in proportion to a Ibanez Saber now but is still more substantial.

The white one is even lighter than the black one - it is probably only about 6 pounds total. It weighs roughly the same as my silverburst COW does. Perfect! 

The stock 59s bridge & neck sound okay. I like the neck a lot more than the bridge... the bridge has a nice ballsy sound to it, I can see how people could get into it, but it is just a little too mellow for me. I have a camo Nailbomb here that will work just fine instead  I will probably be changing the neck to a Nailbomb too just so they match and to make sure there isn't a huge tone difference. The stock 9-46s or whatever these things are.. too thin. I'll replace them with 10-52 elixirs and tune the guitar down a half step. It'll be on Sikth duty 

Issues - there is a tiny 1" patch of yellow on the back by the bottom strap pin. Doesn't bother me too much. Also, the creme binding looked fine in pictures but in person I kind of wish it was black instead. It really would have set off the white & black color scheme it has going on otherwise. But really, I'm in this thing for the playability and tone, and like any SLS, this has it in spades... great buy even at the increase new price 

edit: here's some family shots. I didn't think I had any AA batteries in the house.. but I did.




Three guitars I love to play and one... not so much




I'll probably spend about 80&#37; of my time playing these two now that I have one in C# standard and one in D# standard








You can see where UPS cracked the board and it needed a patch.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice purchase dude!
I can has your black one? 
Grats!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet! I remember you saying you were going to get that, looks even better than the stock photos!  Pics with the camo nailbomb, chop-chop!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 29, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Sweet! I remember you saying you were going to get that, looks even better than the stock photos!  Pics with the camo nailbomb, chop-chop!



sure 




added some family shots to the first post too.



CentaurPorn said:


> Nice purchase dude!
> I can has your black one?
> Grats!



sorry man, I'm never ever going to sell it  my favorite guitar evar!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2008)

Freakin' nice score. Congrats!


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice. I like your black one better. The white would have looked better with a blank board and black pickups.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 29, 2008)

fucking beautiful cody


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 29, 2008)

man I gotta say I wish jackson would use real white binding


----------



## abyss258 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet Jesus. I have no idea why I like these super-strat things more than any other. Nice family



I gotta get one someday...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 29, 2008)

Those SLS's are nice, but I want that COW


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

GAS!!! I want that SLS3! that guitar is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

  do want! congrats dude... now sell it to me for an affordable price!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 29, 2008)

White SLSMG = Yes
Inlays = NO


----------



## mrp5150 (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks real nice man. Those camo pickups look extremely tacky though and I don't think they suit that guitar at all.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 29, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> White SLSMG = Yes
> Inlays = NO



I love these inlays! I was going to pay $4500 for a custom with them  



mrp5150 said:


> Looks real nice man. Those camo pickups look extremely tacky though and I don't think they suit that guitar at all.



I like the pickups too, and have always thought Nolly's white PGM with the camo nailbombs looked awesome. I'm not sure if the Nailbomb is what I want for this guitar though.. in that case, I would be getting something different. Maybe satin black covers.



budda said:


> GAS!!! I want that SLS3! that guitar is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!
> 
> do want! congrats dude... now sell it to me for an affordable price!



Never  this thing rules too hard! SLSMGs in general rule too hard. At this price point, guitars this good aren't really fair to other companies


----------



## lobee (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats dude! I love my SLSMG too, so smooth.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Very spiffy! -For myself, I would always need a Floyd, but to each his own.


----------



## Harry (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn Cody, that white SLSMG is hot
Has does it compare to a SL1/SL2 in how it feels? (If by chance, you happen to have owned one or played one in recent times).


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 30, 2008)

Now ... sakeido Knows what a good guitar company is 
Jackson 

And about the pickups in your other SLS and COW .. i see they are Blackouts... how they come out compared to the old EMG-81/85/707 that the guitars had ??


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 30, 2008)

welcome to the club. amazing guitars arent they?
anyway,can you give me the specs? cant find them anywhere...
but yeah,i fined the bridge 59 kind of mellow,it doesnt have that gnarly distortion and i dont know how to say it,but when i play i feel the distortion is a little like held back...


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2008)

how much is one of these?

im afraid the neck would be too thin for my tastes though.

I dunno where the closest jackson dealer is, but i really want to try one of these out. im alll about my TOM bridges


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats dude! I remember you saying you were so happy when Jackson brought out pretty much the exact guitar you would have spec'd as a custom.



sakeido said:


> I like the pickups too, and have always thought Nolly's white PGM with the camo nailbombs looked awesome. I'm not sure if the Nailbomb is what I want for this guitar though.. in that case, I would be getting something different. Maybe satin black covers.



Yeah I suppose it's love or hate. My PGM has some decent wear on it, and has some other parts shoehorned onto it now, so I guess the look works pretty well in it. These are old pics back from when the pickups first went it:











If I were you, I'd be thinking of these:


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

budda said:


> how much is one of these?
> 
> im afraid the neck would be too thin for my tastes though.
> 
> I dunno where the closest jackson dealer is, but i really want to try one of these out. im alll about my TOM bridges



It is the thinnest neck Jackson makes according to the spec sheet, but it is still a U shaped profile.. it doesn't flatten out in the back at all, so I still find it really comfortable. Long & McQuade deals Jackson  but usually SLSs are hard to come by.



Sebastian said:


> Now ... sakeido Knows what a good guitar company is
> Jackson
> 
> And about the pickups in your other SLS and COW .. i see they are Blackouts... how they come out compared to the old EMG-81/85/707 that the guitars had ??



The Blackouts in the black SLSMG sound just like the EMGs did - same kind of dynamics and basic tone, except they are ballsier. More bass, more treble, more output, so it is like an EMG on steroids. That thing has incredibly thick tone tone now. The Blackout in the COW sounds almost exactly the same as the 707 did.. not that big of a difference  Not anywhere near as "big" as I want it to sound. I have a Blackout Bridge here as well that I think I'll put in there to try out instead. 



HughesJB4 said:


> Damn Cody, that white SLSMG is hot
> Has does it compare to a SL1/SL2 in how it feels? (If by chance, you happen to have owned one or played one in recent times).



The neck is skinnier, and I like the feel of the slim tapered body a lot more. The last USA soloist I've played had a Floyd on it as well, and I prefer TOMs so really I like the SLSMGs a lot better  Tonally, I think the SLS blows them away too, but I really prefer mahogany over maple when it comes to a tonewood. The fretboard & finishing on the frets feels almost the same to me.



Piledriver said:


> welcome to the club. amazing guitars arent they?
> anyway,can you give me the specs? cant find them anywhere...
> but yeah,i fined the bridge 59 kind of mellow,it doesnt have that gnarly distortion and i dont know how to say it,but when i play i feel the distortion is a little like held back...



Yeah for sure.. when I turn the volume knob all the way up, it gets pretty close to a good sound, but I wish I could turn it up further. I really like the neck pickup though.. the bridge just isn't quite what I need though.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Congrats dude! I remember you saying you were so happy when Jackson brought out pretty much the exact guitar you would have spec'd as a custom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Distressed black covers? Cool.. I was thinking just their normal satin black ones but I really like the weathered look of the camo ones.  Best of both worlds! Now I have decide, cold sweats, painkillers or miracle men?


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Yeah for sure.. when I turn the volume knob all the way up, it gets pretty close to a good sound, but I wish I could turn it up further. I really like the neck pickup though.. the bridge just isn't quite what I need though.



yep,thats another thing that i like,the volume knob works amazingly well and changes the output nicely


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks sweet, But I'd have to toss out those zebra colored pickups they just don't work with the color scheme. I want this guitar in a 7


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sakeido, if you ever want to let that Silverburst COW7 go, talk to me first. 

That SLS3 is nice, but it doesn't hold a candle to that COW7.


----------



## chaztrip (Sep 30, 2008)

Cody!! Nice guitar(s) I hope to have one of the Jacksons very soon to my family


----------



## Decipher (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice score Cody!! I love a white guitar and that one is no exception.

And for that forth guitar that you don't particularilly like......  Give me a shout one of these days so I can try it out!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

Decipher said:


> Nice score Cody!! I love a white guitar and that one is no exception.
> 
> And for that forth guitar that you don't particularilly like......  Give me a shout one of these days so I can try it out!



yeah man I've been meaning to, but my weekend availability has gone to shit on sundays.. gf and all now /


----------



## lobee (Sep 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Distressed black covers? Cool.. I was thinking just their normal satin black ones but I really like the weathered look of the camo ones.  Best of both worlds! Now I have decide, cold sweats, painkillers or miracle men?


Distressed black would be my choice.....wait it IS my choice!









Technically it's battle-worn black but you get the idea. If somebody's good at photoshop they could make the guitar white so you get a better idea.

(Apologies for posting pictures of this guitar every chance I get)


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2008)

cody, is Thin U the same profile LTD uses on the EC1000's? because that neck felt awfully similar to my les paul. which means, its perfect.

damn it i have GAS


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm suprized that alot of you dont care for the inlays, i think they look boss


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

lobee said:


> Distressed black would be my choice.....wait it IS my choice!
> Technically it's battle-worn black but you get the idea. If somebody's good at photoshop they could make the guitar white so you get a better idea.
> 
> (Apologies for posting pictures of this guitar every chance I get)



Post that thing up all you want man, I love it 



budda said:


> cody, is Thin U the same profile LTD uses on the EC1000's? because that neck felt awfully similar to my les paul. which means, its perfect.
> 
> damn it i have GAS



Yeah that's basically it. The one LTD I owned, the PB-500 with their thin U neck, has basically the exact same neck shape, except slightly thicker, as the SLSes do.. its a really small difference.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm suprized that alot of you dont care for the inlays, i think they look boss



Me too, I love these things. Maybe its that they end early, being intended more for 22 fret guitars? Not sure.


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2008)

i gotta try one out then!

even though i cant afford it.

SLS in B? hm.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Sep 30, 2008)

nice, which one of your guitars to you not like to play?


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are some HOT Jacksons.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> nice, which one of your guitars to you not like to play?



the 2077XL Ibanez. The action is insanely high because of neck issues - there is a curve set into the fretboard above the 15th fret. It plays like a $50 acoustic above the 7th fret basically  Sounds good with the BKPs in it though


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats! Thats a sweet ass guitar!


----------

